# Visa Type D question



## joe_swift (Jun 9, 2012)

Greetings guys,

My Visa type D- Student was issued in 5 Jun and i have 3 month where i can arrive Spain. 
My problem is am arriving Spain in September 2 and my visa end in September 3, The embassy told me i won't have a problem in that and i can apply for temporary residence permit.

Am worried this will cause me a problem in Spain or being in risk turning illegal.

any info or advise you can provide ??


----------

